# I can feel a draught on my back.



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem! Az, hogy létezik-e egyáltalán ez az angol kifejezés, nem tudom, de az eredeti német kifejezést így fordítja a szótár. A szószerinti fordítás létezik a csehben is, és azt szeretném tudni, hogy milyen magyar kifejezést használunk olyan esetben, amikor ülünk egy irodában és huzat van és ezt a hátunkon érezzük. Van erre mindennapi magyar kifejezés? A szószerinte fordítás németből így hangzana: "Húz a hátamon". Ötletek? Köszönöm. Enc.


----------



## francisgranada

Húz a hátamra (lábamra, fejemre, stb ...).
Érzem a huzatot a hátamon.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Húz a hátamra (lábamra, fejemre, stb ...).
> Érzem a huzatot a hátamon.



Mi otthon sosem használjuk ilyen értelemben a húz igét. Mindig azt szoktuk mondani: huzat van. Arrafelé használják a húz igét? Konkrét mondat? 
Persze sok angol mondat szószerinti fordítása értelmes a magyarban és ez nekem jobban hangzik, mint az előző mondat, de csoda lenne, ha pont így lenne...
Huzatot kap a hátam. (?)


----------



## francisgranada

Szia. Mindegyiket használjuk, beleértve azt is, ami te írtál. Példák:

- Csukd be az ablakot, mert húz a hátamra.
- Egész nap érzem a huzatot a hátamon.
- A konyhában mindig huzat van.
- Nem jó ha huzatot kap hátam, mert aztán fáj a derekam.


----------



## Zsanna

Érzem a huzatot a hátamon - lenne az első ötletem. "Jön a hátamra a hideg" is lehetne, de abban nincs benne olyan nyilvánvalóan a huzat, mint ok.

A "húz a hátamra" számomra is ismeretlen, de érdekesen hangzik.


----------



## Encolpius

Azt hiszem, hibát követtem el az angol mondattal, nem kellett volna "segítség", csak rossz útra tereli az ember figyelmét. 
Francis, engem kizárólag a húz ige érdekelt. Én sosem hallottam olyan helyzetben, mint a német vagy szláv nyelvek. Mondjátok otthon: Csukd be az ajtót, húz itt bent.   Mások, mit gondolnak erről az igéröl??? 

Zsanna, nem tartod egy picit furának, hogy az angol és magyar kifejezés szó szerint megyegyezik. 
De azt hiszem, a legegyszerűbb, legjobb, minden idegen hatástól mentes valóban a "Jön a hátamra/ lábamra a hideg". 
És nem baj, hogy nincs benne a húz/huzat szó, hiszen logikus, hogy a hideg onnan jön, ahol rés, hideg, cúg van....


----------



## Zsanna

Hát szó szerint nem egyezik meg az angol és a magyar, mert az elsőben határozatlan a névelő, a másodikban meg határozott...
A húz igét még nem hallottam olyan használatban (sem), mint a fenti példád.


----------



## francisgranada

> A "húz a hátamra" számomra is ismeretlen, de érdekesen hangzik.


Érdekes... Számomra teljesen természetes a "húzni" ige ilyen használata. Ebből az következik, hogy valószínűleg regionális használatról van szó, de biztosan nem újkeletű, mert a nagymamám is haszálta elég gyakran (háklis volt a huzatra ). 

(remélem a _háklis _szó érthető ...)



Encolpius said:


> ... Mondjátok otthon: Csukd be az ajtót, húz itt bent.  ...


Elképzelhető, de nem a legjobb példa. Ebben az esteben én azt mondanám, hogy "huzat van". A "húz" ige inkább akkor használatos (mifelénk) ebben az értelemben, ha megjelöljük _honnét _vagy _hová/mire,_ például  "húz a hátamra", "húz az ablakból". Legalábbis én így érzem ...

Az interneten találtam egy-két (nem sok) ilyesféle példát: "De úgy érzem, hideg _húz a hátamra_",  "Érzem, hogy _húz a hátamra_ a hideg fentről " ...  A "húz a hideg" sem hagzik jól szerintetek?


----------

